# John's Mountain



## NWGAdeer (Jul 23, 2008)

Anybody gonna be hunting John's Mountain this bow season?  I did a little scouting this morning!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 23, 2008)

Well... what did you find?


----------



## NWGAdeer (Jul 23, 2008)

Saw 2 does on a food plot, and lots of trails and some pretty good sign! def gonna be in a tree a few times over there this year!


----------



## Minner (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably. It's about twenty minutes away from the office and should be doable for a quick, after-work evening hunt. I haven't scouted it any so I need to get out there and look around. 

Do you know how the acorns are looking over there? Last year was terrible - no mast at all in the areas I looked at.


----------



## NWGAdeer (Jul 25, 2008)

I didnt even think to look, but theres gotta be more than last year!


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes allready been scouting seen good signs,my club joins johns mtn, on the east side of 136 at the rifle range. Good luck.


----------



## Minner (Jul 31, 2008)

I went Sunday and seen a lot of muscadines on the ground and tons more on the vines. Seen a fair amount of sign as well. I'm looking for a good place that I can hop to after work in the afternoons. 

MAD DOG MIKE,

I've hunted that area a bit in the past, where 'bouts is your property? Probably going to the range sometime soon to do a bit of practicing.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 3, 2008)

Me and a buddy will be up there probably the second saturday of bow season. We havent had time to go scout it this year but we have a good honny hole that has worked in the past on the rifle hunts. Has the potential for lots of mast if the weather has done good this year.


----------



## mshipman (Sep 3, 2008)

I may hunt it some.


----------



## dglover (Sep 18, 2008)

acorns and good sign near crackerneck and dry creek area


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 18, 2008)

dglover said:


> acorns and good sign near crackerneck and dry creek area



Could you pm me and tell where you are talking about.


----------

